

Hey HN, I'm trying to target tweens/teens in the iPhone app market. - buf

Besides facebook ads, what are some other methods of reaching out to that demographic?<p>Shameless plug for the app -http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/collegestories/id389715323?mt=8 #iTunes
======
Scott_MacGregor
Be psychological about it. Make it cool and forbidden, so they will brag to
their friends that they have it.

At first, make it something they are not allowed to have. But let them freely
get it so they can brag to their peers that they have it.

Make some little very simple thing they have to do to make it work once they
get it. Like a simple jailbreak type of thing, but it is a secret that only
they know and can tell their friends about. Pepper the web with how to do this
"thing" beforehand. Maybe a secret serial number that has been leaked to the
net or something like that.

If possible, figure out a way they can share the info that they have it jail
broken easily with their contact list automatically as soon as it is jail
broken without their intervention.

